# Possible Abu Dhabi offer for young family



## yyzcanuck

Hello Expats,

I am debating whether or not to attend an interview in Abu Dhabi for a position with the following terms:

- Base salary 23,000AED/mo
- 2,200AED/mo gen allowance
- Medical and Dental coverage
- 30,000 tuition for up to 4 primary children (42,000 for secondary)
- Company accommodation (3bdrm apt)
- 25 days holidays + annual return ticket
- 20,000 settling in allowance


A few questions I would appreciate help with:

1. Is Abu Dhabi a safe place for a young western family? My only major concern is if something happens (i.e falsely accused of a crime, major car accident, etc...), the legal system scares me quite frankly from what I've read in the online newspapers. 

2. Are these terms by which a family of 5 (3 children under 7) can save money? We live a very modest lifestyle - dine out once or twice per month.

3. How much should we budget for food per month? We've heard a lot about high food prices and I'm assuming everything there is imported.

4. Is there anything that I've missed in the above this that I should be asking for or aware of prior to committing?


Thank you in advance for your thoughts. I have to decide whether or not to attend the interview very shortly (24hrs), so any comments you might have would be much appreciated.

YYZCanuck


----------



## Jynxgirl

1) Follow the rules and you will be safe. You guys are not living the young party lifestyle so most likely, you will not run into alot of issues. 

2) You should be able to budget and save a bit per month if you do not need to go out to entertain. Keep in mind though, there isnt alot to do. You will have no families around. The past time here is going to the malls and shopping. It can add up quickly. I would suggest that your current entertainment budget, you triple at least. 

3)I would suggest that you budget double the amount you currently spend. It may very well be less, if you can go without some of the comfort foods from home. 

4)I would go and check on schooling fees. I think k1 in most places in abu dhabi is like 32,000 to 35,000, then kg2 is like 35,000 to 38,000, and then it just goes up from there. The schools will list their fees directly on the website. Do a search and have that info on hand at the interview. 

Negotiate hard. Good luck!


----------



## Tercia

Agree with the reply, school & rent are the most expensive things here, food isn't that expensive... Say 600-700 weekly for your grocery (that's if you buy only the high-end and organic stuff). Even though most of the foodstuffs are imported, they import from neighbouring GCC also, they are not as expensive as you would expect.
I know they have some Canadian schools over here.. Don't know how much they cost, but the tuitions you mention should be able to cover most of that. But they do get more expensive the higher the grades. Some top of the line schools charge a bit higher.
And yes, entertainment and going out opportunities is almost nil.. 

Hope that helps.
Tercia 



yyzcanuck said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am debating whether or not to attend an interview in Abu Dhabi for a position with the following terms:
> 
> - Base salary 23,000AED/mo
> - 2,200AED/mo gen allowance
> - Medical and Dental coverage
> - 30,000 tuition for up to 4 primary children (42,000 for secondary)
> - Company accommodation (3bdrm apt)
> - 25 days holidays + annual return ticket
> - 20,000 settling in allowance
> 
> 
> A few questions I would appreciate help with:
> 
> 1. Is Abu Dhabi a safe place for a young western family? My only major concern is if something happens (i.e falsely accused of a crime, major car accident, etc...), the legal system scares me quite frankly from what I've read in the online newspapers.
> 
> 2. Are these terms by which a family of 5 (3 children under 7) can save money? We live a very modest lifestyle - dine out once or twice per month.
> 
> 3. How much should we budget for food per month? We've heard a lot about high food prices and I'm assuming everything there is imported.
> 
> 4. Is there anything that I've missed in the above this that I should be asking for or aware of prior to committing?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your thoughts. I have to decide whether or not to attend the interview very shortly (24hrs), so any comments you might have would be much appreciated.
> 
> YYZCanuck


----------



## yyzcanuck

Thanks very much for the advice. 

I am surprised that you both say there is nothing to do in AUH since it's marketed as having so many amenities - or maybe that's Dubai...

We have decided not to pursue this opportunity. The offer wasn't worth uprooting and relocating there from Canada would be too much of a culture shock for the kids. We may wait until we are empty nesters to try the middle east experience...

YYZcanuck


----------

